# When to spay?



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi,

My newly adopted 7.5 year old V Bitch is to be spayed, but I have just found out from the previous owner that she was last mated in December 2010 so could be coming into season any time now. She is a very submissive and timid dog, to which the Vet has said that she may not be regular?

Any thoughts or advise would be much appreciated. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe by "regular," she meant her heat cycle. While every 6 months is said to be typical, many bitches are not exact, very irregular, or somewhere in between. I would have another visit with your vet. They can determine if she is too close/in her cycle to spay. I think they can spay as long as she is not yet in heat. I'm not sure what connection you may be making between timid, submissive behavior & being spayed? I'm not a vet, but I don't think they are connected, unless your vet was noting that a lot of females do become more ornery, cranky, &/or (perhaps) less timid when they are in heat. I hope your new V is doing well & adjusting to her new, loving home


----------



## mattgbox (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Kelly, Yeah she is doing good. We went for a walk last night to a nature reserve area and it was the first time that she looked confident and lively, her tail was extended she was up on her toes. First time we have seen that in three weeks. In terms of a timid dog the Vet was suggesting that her seasons would not be so regular as she would probably come into season at the same time as another bitch if she was living with one. She did have a full check up and all was good apart from the fact that she may have a slight hernia but nothing to worry about. And then the Vet made a comment about her scent sacks being full, me being new to all this asked does that matter etc and she said no, I thought well why tell me then urgghghhh


----------

